# Spinnfischen - Auswerfen, einholen, fangen



## Siever (21. Dezember 2015)

Da viele Angler im vergangenen Herbst ihren Fischereischein gemacht haben und es besonders viele von ihnen auf Raubfische abgesehen haben, tauchen auch hier im Forum wieder vermehrt Fragen zu Kunstködern auf. Aus diesem Grund habe ich einen Text verfasst, der Neulingen vielleicht etwas Durchblick im KöderDschungel geben und Mut machen soll... .
Es gibt zwar deutlich mehr Köderarten, aber diese 3 reichen für den Einstieg erstmal...



*Back to the roots - Auswerfen, einholen, fangen!*


 Früher war alles besser...  . Wie oft haben wir den Spruch schon von älteren Mitmenschen gehört?! Wenn ich diesen Spruch auf meine anglerischen Anfänge übertrage, fällt mir auf, dass zwar nicht unbedingt alles besser, aber besonders beim Spinnfischen vieles einfacher und überschaubarer war.
 Jerkbaits, Softbaits, Chatterbaits, Finesse- Rigs, Topwaterbaits... .  Steht man heute vor dem Warenangebot im Geschäft oder klickt sich durchs Internet, wird einem schnell klar, dass Methoden und Köder mit englischen Bezeichnungen aus der ganzen Welt bei uns Einzug erhalten haben. Sicherlich haben die meisten Köder und Techniken auch ihre Berechtigung. Damit diese jedoch auch dauerhaft Erfolge erzielen, benötigt man vor allem viel Zeit und Erfahrung am Wasser. Allzu oft wird jedoch vergessen, dass Angel- Neulinge, Gelegenheitsangler und Jugendliche eben noch keine oder nur wenig Erfahrung mit all diesen Methoden, geschweige denn das richtige Gerät dazu haben.
 Als stellvertretender Jugendwart in meinem Verein bekomme ich dies regelmäßig vor Augen geführt. Kaum ein Jugendlicher oder Angelanfänger hat mehr als eine Spinnrute. In den Köderboxen befinden sich dann häufig die wildesten Ködermischungen. Eine klare Linie ist selten zu erkennen. Sicherlich ist dies nicht sonderlich schlimm. Ich bin der Meinung, dass jeder seine Erfahrungen sammeln soll. Allerdings können die große Unsicherheit, falsche Rutenzusammenstellungen und dauerhafter Misserfolg schnell dazu führen, dass der Spaß verloren geht und die Angelsachen an den Nagel gehängt werden. Wenn ich Jugendliche sehe, die mit ihrer Forellenrute mit einem 100g schweren Jerkbait, den sie von ihrem mühsam ersparten Taschengeld bezahlt haben, am Wasser stehen sehe und nach dem ersten Wurf die Rute bricht oder die Schnur reißt und der Köder durch die Gegend fliegt, blutet mir das Herz. Grund genug, jungen Anglern und Einsteigern Köderarten zu empfehlen, die aus gutem Grund seit Jahrzehnten Fische fangen und keine besonderen Ruten oder Techniken erfordern. Auch als alter Hase ist der Griff zu bewährten Ködern oft kein schlechter – auswerfen, einholen, fangen.


*Alte Liebe rostet nicht - von Spinnern und Blinkern*


 Meiner Meinung nach ist der Spinner der dankbarste und universellste Köder, der je erfunden wurde. Bachforellen, Meterhechte und Riesenwelse – es gibt sicherlich keine Raubfischart, die der verführerischen Druckwelle eines Spinners bisher widerstehen konnte. Unzählige Angeltage haben mir Spinner schon gerettet. Wenn andere Köder keinen Fisch überzeugen konnten, brachte am Ende oft noch der verzweifelte Griff zum guten, alten Mepps-Spinner den ein oder anderen Barsch. Wenn man nicht gerade in einem Seerosenfeld oder über einem versunkenen Baum fischt, braucht man in der Regel auch keine Angst vor Hängern und teuren Verlusten haben. Bleibt einmal ein Schilfhalm oder Kraut am Haken hängen, merken wir auch ohne Erfahrung, dass am Köder etwas nicht stimmt, denn die Rückmeldung eines Spinners ist in der Regel bis ins Handteil der Rute zu spüren. Ein knüppelharter Anschlag bei einem Biss wie beim Gummifischangeln ist in der Regel nicht unbedingt nötig, da die Fische häufig einfach am Spinner hängen bleiben. Da sich ein Spinner in der Regel ständig um die eigene Achse dreht, sollte am (Stahl-)Vorfach unbedingt mindestens ein so genannter Tönnchen- Wirbel befestigt werden, um Schnurdrall zu vermeiden.  
 Blinker sind mittlerweile etwas aus der Mode und aus den Angeboten der Angelgeschäfte geraten. Allerdings macht sie genau dies an manchen Gewässern besonders interessant. Viele Fische kennen die heute angesagten Köder ganz genau und sind oft misstrauisch. Ein Stück Blech, das langsam und reizvoll zu Boden taumelt ehe es wieder Fahrt aufnimmt, ist jedoch ein Reiz, den viele Fische so nicht (mehr) kennen. Beim Blinkern (einige ältere Angler verwenden diesen Begriff gerne, um das Spinnfischen im Allgemeinen zu beschreiben) ist für Anfänger besonders die enorme Wurfweite interessant, denn was macht als Angeleinsteiger einmal abgesehen vom Fangen mehr Spaß, als weit zu werfen? Doch Vorsicht bei einem Biss: Lässt man den Blinker an gespannter Schnur zwischendurch immer mal wieder zum Grund trudeln, was besonders reizvoll ist, sollte ein satter Anhieb erfolgen, um den Fisch auch sicher zu haken.







Alte Liebe rostet nicht...





*Kleine, dicke Wobbler * 


 Das Angebot an Wobblern wächst und wächst. Formen und Farben sind keine Grenzen gesetzt. Dürfte ich mich ab heute nur noch auf eine Art beschränken, würde ich ganz klar zu so genannten Crankbaits greifen - eine Köderform, die in der Entwicklungsgeschichte von Wobblern schon immer eine große Rolle spielte. Die meisten modernen Crankbaits haben einen deutlich dicken Bauch und Metallkugeln im Innern, was sie zu wahren Weitwurfwundern macht. Wie uns die deutsche Übersetzung bereits verrät, handelt es sich um Köder, die einfach eingekurbelt (to crank= kurbeln) werden. Sicherlich kann man zwischendurch mal einen Stopp einlegen oder den Köder mit Hilfe der Rute aggressiv ausschlagen lassen. In der Regel reicht es aber, den Crankbait auszuwerfen und einzuholen. Die Lauftiefe hängt hierbei natürlich von der Geschwindigkeit und der Neigung der Tauchschaufel ab. Bei einem Biss verhält es sich ähnlich wie bei einem Spinner -  der Fisch klebt plötzlich am Haken. Packt ein Räuber jedoch während eines kurzen Stopps zu, quittieren wir den Biss sofort mit einem Anhieb.






Die Lauftiefe eines Crankbaits hängt unter anderem vom Neigungswinkel der Tauchschaufel ab...







Vor allem im Sommer ein dankbarer Abnehmer für Crankbaits...



*Let`s twist again...*


 Ein Klassiker unter den Gummifischen ist der Twister. Der Gummischwanz erzeugt auch unter leichtem Zug oder beim Sinken zum Grund einen gewissen Druck. Es gibt sie in winzig klein bis hin zu riesig groß. Im Zusammenhang mit Gummifischen hört und liest man viel über das Jiggen und Faulenzen. Bei einem Twister genügt jedoch oft auch das einfache auswerfen und einholen. Über Krautfeldern oder Steinschüttungen konnte ich so schon wahre Sternstunden erleben. Die Lauftiefe können wir mit Hilfe des Bleikopfgewichts und der Einholgeschwindigkeit variieren. Mit der Zeit kann man sich dann auch an die nächsten Disziplinen im Gummifischangeln wagen und seinen eigenen Stil finden. 



















Zu große Twister gibt es nicht...



 Ihr merkt es bereits: Warum komplizierte Techniken ausprobieren, wenn es auch einfach geht?! Solltet ihr bereits ein erfahrener Angler sein, bitte ich euch einmal darüber nachzudenken, mit welchen Ködern ihr eure ersten Raubfische überlisten konntet. Und mal ehrlich: Auch heute fangen die Köder von damals noch genauso gut, wenn nicht an manchen Tagen sogar besser.  
 Als Einsteiger bitte ich dich, dich nicht von den Köderfluten in Geschäften und Internetshops verwirren zu lassen. Selbstverständlich gehören Misserfolge, abgerissene Köder und Fehleinkäufe in jeden Erfahrungsschatz. Doch mit den Methoden und Ködern, die sich über Jahre hinweg bewährt haben und die besonders einfach zu nutzen sind, werden schnell und einfach erste Erfolge gefeiert. Und da man bekanntlich mit seinen Aufgaben wächst, sind die nächsten Schritte zu modernen Techniken, bestimmten Zielfischen und neuem Angelgerät nicht weit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Spinnfischen - Auswerfen, einholen, fangen*

Gefällt mir seeeehr gut!!!!!!!!!!

Ganz meine Meinung!!

Optimal, dass gerade Neueinsteiger erst mal was fangen - Spezialisierung kommt dann  automatisch später.

KLASSE!!

DANKE dafür - kommt natürlich auch ins Mag!!


----------



## hirschkaefer (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Spinnfischen - Auswerfen, einholen, fangen*

Sehr, sehr, sehr schön!!! Dickes Lob für die Mühe!


----------



## anglermeister17 (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Spinnfischen - Auswerfen, einholen, fangen*

Evtl auch oben anpinnen- thx "Siever"- übrigens, wie heisst denn der schöne schwarz- violett scheinende Köder genau, würdest du uns das verraten?


----------



## Xianeli (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Spinnfischen - Auswerfen, einholen, fangen*

Sehr interessant. Vielen Dank für deine Mühe. Viele offene Fragen meinerseits wurden damit schon beantwortet.

Hilft mir definitiv weiter und gibt mir mehr Mut es im nächsten Jahr das erste mal auf raubfische zu probieren. Leider ist es genau dieser Dschungel an Köder, Ruten etc der mich der raubfischangelei ferngehalten hat.


----------



## jkc (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Spinnfischen - Auswerfen, einholen, fangen*

Hi,

großartig!#6

Ich sehe mich mal als "erfahrener Spinfischer" trotzdem sind unter meinen Lieblingsködern alle drei Ködertypen vertreten und immer wieder erfolgreich (oft sogar erfolgreicher als der "neumodische Kram"). Zumeist sind es aber nur noch einzelne Modelle jeder Kategorie, die sich unter ihren Mitstreitern besonders hervor getan haben.

@Anglemeister17: Das sollte ne Slim Jane von Ironclaw sein, wobei ich die Farbe nirgends gefunden habe.

Grüße JK


----------



## dcpolo (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Spinnfischen - Auswerfen, einholen, fangen*

Super Artikel!#6 Danke für deine Mühe.

 Vielleicht ergänzt jemand mit Ahnung noch um das einfache "Faulenzen über die Rolle", quasi Level 2. Das war für mich als Anfänger beim Spinnfischen der Durchbruch zu guten Fischen.


----------



## hugo haschisch (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Spinnfischen - Auswerfen, einholen, fangen*

Großes Lob von mir !!!#6


----------



## Siever (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Spinnfischen - Auswerfen, einholen, fangen*



jkc schrieb:


> @Anglemeister17: Das sollte ne Slim Jane von Ironclaw sein, wobei ich die Farbe nirgends gefunden habe.
> 
> Grüße JK





dcpolo schrieb:


> Super Artikel!#6 Danke für deine Mühe.
> 
> Vielleicht ergänzt jemand mit Ahnung noch um das einfache "Faulenzen über die Rolle", quasi Level 2. Das war für mich als Anfänger beim Spinnfischen der Durchbruch zu guten Fischen.




Zunächst einmal vielen Dank für´s Lob.
JKC hat vollkommen Recht -  es ist die Slim Jane von IronClaw. Mit 13cm einer meiner besten Köder. Der Farbcode vom Köder auf dem Foto lautet "RS"

Was das Faulenzen angeht, so kann ich gerne auch einen Artikel darüber schreiben. Dauert allerdings noch ein paar Tage


----------



## Kochtopf (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Spinnfischen - Auswerfen, einholen, fangen*

Für mich als "Spinnfischmongo" ein sehr sehr wertvoller Artikel, vielleicht klappt es damit mal, danke!


----------



## Seele (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Spinnfischen - Auswerfen, einholen, fangen*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> ...."Spinnfischmongo" ....


 

Anglerboard-Unwort des Jahres |rolleyes

Btw: Netter Bericht Dennis, Spinner und Blinker werden in der Tat viel zu stark unterschätzt.


----------



## Lajos1 (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Spinnfischen - Auswerfen, einholen, fangen*



Seele schrieb:


> Anglerboard-Unwort des Jahres |rolleyes
> 
> Btw: Netter Bericht Dennis, Spinner und Blinker werden in der Tat viel zu stark unterschätzt.


Hallo,

das ist richtig. Der Mepps 5 z.B. bringt auch heute noch Zander und dem alten Effzett habe ich heuer meinen größten Hecht zu verdanken. 
Guter Beitrag von Siever.
Die "Schiffbrüche" der Anfänger beim Spinnfischen sind auch der Tatsache geschuldet, daß viele gleich mit dem Spinnfischen anfangen, das war früher anders, da traute man sich erst ran, wenn man etwas Erfahrung im Allgemeinen hatte.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Eisbär14 (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Spinnfischen - Auswerfen, einholen, fangen*

Sehr geil geschrieben, das sollten die Lütten mal lesen statt das ganze Kleingeld sinnlos zum Angelladen zu schleppen.
Du solltest ein Buch schreiben oder zumindest könnte das ja mal eine der Zeitschriften aufgreifen.


----------



## donak (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Spinnfischen - Auswerfen, einholen, fangen*

Super geschrieben. Ich muss auch gestehen, ich habe Unmengen an Kunstködern, aber Spinner zum Beispiel fängt fast immer.


----------



## wolfgang f. (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Spinnfischen - Auswerfen, einholen, fangen*

@siever,
#r:vik:klasse gemacht! Ich habe auch jede Menge Kohle in die Läden getragen, ehe ich darauf kam, dass die früher auch nicht blöde waren! Du darfst gerne mehr schreiben- das liest sich flott.
*DANKE!*


----------



## JasonP (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Spinnfischen - Auswerfen, einholen, fangen*

Finde den Bericht auch super gemacht #6
Die Neulinge werden es dir danken


----------



## Lil Torres (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Spinnfischen - Auswerfen, einholen, fangen*

top!! #6


----------



## thanatos (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Spinnfischen - Auswerfen, einholen, fangen*

#6 auch ein dickes Lob von mir ,kann mir gut vorstellen ,
daß ein Neuling manchmal ganz schön geplättet vor dem riesigen Angebot steht, wo einfach einfach einfacher ist 
aber das ist eben der Sinn zu suggerieren das man ohne 
mehrerer Kilo Kunstköder und x Spezialruten alt aussieht,
manches "Neue " ist auch nur aufgewärmter kalter Kaffee
z.B.Dropshot -hieß bei meines Kumpels Opa vor 60 Jahren 
einfach Hechte zuppeln und das hat er mit ner Fichtenstange erfolgreich betrieben.:q


----------



## Carpdr (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Spinnfischen - Auswerfen, einholen, fangen*

Super Bericht.

Vielen Dank dafür

 Gruß
 Stefan


----------



## ulfisch (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Spinnfischen - Auswerfen, einholen, fangen*

Toll Danke  Dir, sehr sinnvoll.#6


----------



## Trickyfisher (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Spinnfischen - Auswerfen, einholen, fangen*

Danke, toller Bericht.
Ich hab auch immer 4 volle Kisten mit Unmengen an Wobblern, Spinnern, GuFis in allen Größen und Farben mit und fischen tue ich doch immer nur mit den selben Drei oder Vier.
Wenn ich in den Angelladen gehe, komme ich mir immer wie meine Katze vor, sobald etwas schön bunt ist, glitzert und ev. auch noch rasselt, kann ich nicht anders und muß das Ding angreifen.
Und dann gibts halt wieder mal einen Wobbler mehr in der Dose#q
Aber wie heist es so schön, es geht nicht um brauchen sondern um haben wollen...
Schöne Feiertage euch Allen und viele dicke Dinger im neuen Jahr wünsch ich
Johannes


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Spinnfischen - Auswerfen, einholen, fangen*

Danke für den Bericht. Super Thema. Mein Allround-Anfängerköder ist der fingerlange Gufi am 10-14 g Bleikopf. Den kann man einkurbeln, faulenzen, jiggen... Auch sehr einfach... Und auch günstig. 3 Varianten (Shock, Natur, Braunton) reichen vollkommen aus.


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Spinnfischen - Auswerfen, einholen, fangen*

Top geschrieben!:m
Sehe mich zwar nicht als super erfahrenen Angler, aber auch nicht mehr als Einsteiger. Einleier Köder sind das was ich grundsätzlich immer dann fische wenn ich keine Lust habe mich viel zu konzentrieren und ich die Gedanken schweifen lassen will (das ist häufig der Fall), oder wenn ich ein Gewässer gar nicht oder nur schlecht kenne.

Als Ködertip für Anfänger:

Die Wobbler aus der Spro-Powercatcher Serie sind günstig und fangen. Ein Großteil von denen kostet keine 3€, so ist ein Verlust auch bei kleinem Arbeitslosen- Schüler- oder Studentenbudget zu verkraften.


----------



## kemo (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Spinnfischen - Auswerfen, einholen, fangen*

sauber geschriebener artikel.
für mich als ansitzangler mit gelegentlichem spinnfischen als zeitvertreib sehr wertvoll.statt komplizierter ruck and zuck bewegungskünste bevorzuge ich das gute alte einleiern.
ich hatte schon öfter die erfolge a la spinner geht immer.
jetzt weiss ich dass die nächsten kunstköder twister und crank baits sein werden,danke dafür!


----------



## fischbär (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Spinnfischen - Auswerfen, einholen, fangen*

Danke für den suuuuuuuuper Artikel!


----------



## Hann. Münden (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Spinnfischen - Auswerfen, einholen, fangen*

Klasse gemacht, bestimmt ein sinnvoller Thread für Newbies!

Nach xxxx Testereien und vollen Köderkisten, sind das meine kostengünstigen und fängisten Favoriten für Barsch,Forelle,Döbel bis Hecht:

Spinner:
Balzer Größe 2 und Größe 4 /kupfer/silber (läuft wie Mepps, ist nur günstiger)
Zusätzlich habe ich einige davon mit Walzblei beschwert(für tieferen Lauf und weitere Würfe).

Wobbler:
Salmo Hornet SDR 4cm (Bafo-Design)
Salmo Perch SDR u. HDR 8cm (Perch-Design)


----------



## -MW- (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Spinnfischen - Auswerfen, einholen, fangen*

Topp geschrieben#6, und es ist viel Wahrheit drin! Und es hat mich dran erinnert das ich wieder mehr Crank- als Twitchbaits fischen wollte! Auch Twister sind so manchem Gufi überlegen und fangen besser find ich


----------



## vermesser (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Spinnfischen - Auswerfen, einholen, fangen*

Sehr guter Beitrag.

Großteils angel ich bis heute so ähnlich auf Hecht und Barsch.

Ich bevorzuge zwar Gummifische statt Twister und Blinker statt Spinner... Aber das ist abhängig vom Gewässer.


Gesendet von meinem Titans2_DG700 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Maifliege (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Spinnfischen - Auswerfen, einholen, fangen*

Super, vielen Dank von der "anonymen" Fischergemeinde.
Gehe seit ~45 Jahren überwiegend mit der Fliege auf die Jagd, aber auch da sehe ich zunehmend die traditionellen Fliegen (selbstgebunden natürlich) keinen Raum verlieren. Es gibt Hypes, die kommen und gehen. Dinge die seit langen Zeiten gut sind bleiben dies auch. Müsste ich mich auf den fängigsten Köder festlegen ist es hier bei uns der fette Tauwurm. Fängt alles. Damit sollten (vielleicht noch Stippen) Fischer anfangen.
TL
Matthias


----------

